# shipping eggs?



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

hello guys. i bet most of u have seen people sell chicken, duck or quail eggs online so u can incubator hatch them... as a matter of fact, i bought fertile quail eggs last year. so my question is, can this work for tiel eggs? is it possible for a person to ship me fertile cockatiel eggs and then i hatch them in an incubator for hand feeding? my friend from another state has some eggs and we were wondering if he can ship me a couple and i can hatch em... i know they do this with bigger parrots. Plz give me ur advice
sorry for the long post..... :blush:
any comments will be big help
thanx!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm not sure cockatiel eggs would survive the trip..if they get shaken too much then they won't hatch.


----------



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

thanx  also, how long r the eggs viable after being laid? how are the chances of the eggs surviving on a scale of 1 to 10??
thanx


----------



## Frizzle (Nov 12, 2012)

Well, I know chickens... And chicken eggs can be stored in a cool place for about 10 days, but then they take a nose-dive in successful hatch rates.

Here is a link to someone hatching a quail egg with their cockatiels' eggs.

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/91048/my-cockatiels-have-3-eggs-and-1-quail-egg-pics

People do ship quail eggs, assuming they are of a similar size, I'd expect the same success in hatching rate. It varies by how people ship, but to be honest, I don't always hear the best luck with quail eggs.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Cockatiels eggs are good, without incubation, for up to 10 days. I do not know how likely they would be to hatch after a shipping trip since I don't think anyone ever has shipped cockatiel eggs.


----------



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

ive hatched quail eggs like that too, but when i ordered them i was told that depending on the weather and the distance from one state to another that would determine hatch-ability , you and your friend id say should give it a go, you have nothing to loose that way it'll be an experiment ive always wondered the same thing about cockatiel and parakeet/budgie eggs LOL keep us updated


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

People don't normally ship tiel eggs because it hard to determine whether they would make it or not, since they are more fragile. One shake, and they're done for. If you do it, let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

thanx guys. ill let u know how it works


----------

